# toyota prius II ipm motor spefications



## persian67 (Aug 28, 2013)

hi 
anyone knows about ipmsm motor used in toyota prius II spefications including Rated flux, rated current, Stator phase resistance, Inductances [ Ld(H) Lq(H) ], Flux linkage established by magnets, Inertia, friction factor, pole pairs and else
i need this parameters for my master thesis but i cant find ni source
tnx


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm going off memory here, but I believe Argonne National Laboratory has done a lot of analysis of the Prius motor.


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

Try Oak Ridge National Laboratory publications. They can be a pest to find, but worth the effort.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

There's a link to another thread with those papers (I think those are the ones mentioned here), a couple/few pages into this thread. I'm swamped right now and can't go fishing for it.

Also this spinoff of that thread has a lot of info as they're developing a controller for them.


----------

